
Turn your smartphone into a microscope - tkschneider
http://fcw.com/articles/2014/09/24/smart-phone-microscope.aspx
======
tkschneider
Your tax dollars at work: Energy Department lab shares 3-D printing specs to
create low-cost, high-magnification lenses

